

On Forking a FOSS project - fogus
http://haineault.com/blog/108/

======
yummyfajitas
Ok, so he made changes you wanted to make but didn't get around to? Simple
solution:

    
    
        git pull ...

~~~
tedunangst
Are the changes all compatible? Or are some of them incompatible for trivial
reasons because "it's a fork, no reason to be compatible"?

~~~
yummyfajitas
While I was being a little glib, it probably won't be that difficult to
incorporate some or all of the changes. Certainly easier than redoing them.

------
fogus
Two things struck me:

"Had he contact me before forking my project I would have gladly discussed
with him about improvements that could be made and I would most likely had
invited him to join the project."

and

"My project is currently stagnating because I don't have much spare times and
I have to focus on other things for now, that said some help would have been
more than welcome."

Sounds like a lose-lose situation for the forker.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, it just sounds like he wanted to have the fun of implementing something,
but someone else beat him to it.

------
thelema314
Fork early, fork often. It's the GPL that legalizes merging, past that, the
worst that happens is that someone wastes their time on code that doesn't get
used. If it's the fork, tough cookies for them. If it's the "original author",
they can choose whether and how to benefit from the code that has been written
to extend their codebase.

If you're angry that he forked your code, fork his code back into your
project. Or at least the parts of it that you want. The parts you don't, leave
behind. Does it burn that you didn't get to order him around on how the
project should have been improved? He doesn't need your permission, get over
it.

------
fstz06
So you are telling us that someone modified the source code you released as
'open source'?? That Bastard!

And he didn't discuss this with you before? That's absolutely disgusting!!

------
carbon8
Obviously not a DVCS user.

